# Pulling stuck rod section ferrules apart



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I had a fly rod with a stuck ferrule, but was able to fix it by building a couple of duct tape handles.










After that, I had a friend take a can of compressed air stuff, turn it upside down, and spray the ferrule while I pulled. The propellant in the compressed air cans causes the ferrule to cool rapidly, and it popped free relatively easily. As to why cooling works and heat doesn't, I do not know. If you've worked with old cars, heat is typically used rather than cooling to free stuck bolts, but cold seemed to help here.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Heat would just expand it. This would have been nice to know a few rods ago!! Great tip


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Put the rod behind your knees. Put each hand on the outside of your knees
holding the rod on each side of the stuck ferrule. Spread your knees apart to seperate the ferrule. Now rub the male end of the ferrule on your nose. This wipes some of the oils from you nose on the ferrule to keep from sticking in the future. My Dad taught me this 50 years ago.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

leeabu's Nose Oil? .......Sombody'd buy it. I love your anatomical physics solution, leeabu.--Tim


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow said:


> leeabu's Nose Oil? .......Sombody'd buy it. I love your anatomical physics solution, leeabu.--Tim
> 
> View attachment 71739


Learned to use nose oil back in the 60's...And use the outside of the nose no boogers....


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

leeabu said:


> Put the rod behind your knees. Put each hand on the outside of your knees
> holding the rod on each side of the stuck ferrule. Spread your knees apart to seperate the ferrule. Now rub the male end of the ferrule on your nose. This wipes some of the oils from you nose on the ferrule to keep from sticking in the future. My Dad taught me this 50 years ago.


Yep, behind the knees and nose oil. Have had to pull this trick many times over the years , and it works every time, at least so far it has.


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

There must have been a mass e-mail put out in the '40's and '50's to use this trick, as my father taught me this too!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

always heard nose oil was good for removing the "head"/foam off of draft beer...I.E. rub your finger on your nose, then dip it in your draft; foam gone!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

leeabu said:


> Put the rod behind your knees. Put each hand on the outside of your knees
> holding the rod on each side of the stuck ferrule. Spread your knees apart to seperate the ferrule. Now rub the male end of the ferrule on your nose. This wipes some of the oils from you nose on the ferrule to keep from sticking in the future. My Dad taught me this 50 years ago.


Learned this a long time ago as well. Never had a stuck ferrule since!



acklac7 said:


> always heard nose oil was good for removing the "head"/foam off of draft beer...I.E. rub your finger on your nose, then dip it in your draft; foam gone!


And why on earth would you want to do that? A properly served beer should have a head on it.


----------

